# 204 ruger hawkeye bad shooting



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ive got a ruger hawkeye in a 204 cal. i doesn't shoot very good groups and was wondering if anyone else has one and has the same problem. im planning on getting a new stock because i cant glass bed and float it with the one that's on the gun now. i'm shooting factory hornady 32 grains just haven't found a good load to start reloading. any advice would help thanks.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

great rifle out of the box. check your scope rings, scope, and if your scope is canted. i am sure that is were your problem is. marty


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Once you confirm that the scope and action screws are torqued to spec, then try a couple of different brands, bullets and weights of ammuntion to see if there is something it will shoot.

I had a ruger of a different caliber that wouldn't shoot anything. I spent hundreds on ammo to trade it off in the end, but I am a bit of an accuracy freak.

If it were me, I would sell it and get a savage - comes stock with a much better trigger and a free floated barrel out of the box.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great advice, striped1!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

All my rugers are very particular with the bullets sent down the tube with most liking Hornady and Nosler bullets the best so far.

That being said, they are very accurate with them.

Also, check the crown of your barrel for any dings or deformities.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Some more info would be nice. Are we talking 1' to 2' and some fine tuning, or 4"-6" something is really wrong here groups? If it is the second, a trip back to Ruger may be what it needs. The more info we have, the better the advice we can offer.


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey everyone thanks for the posts. i think i and gonna get a new stock and try reloading with the sierra 32 grain blitz king the groups i was getting were about 3"-5" at 100 Yards


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd contact Ruger first. They are known for having great customer service. I think they even pay shipping both ways.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

3 to 5 !!!!! OUCH. I have a weatherby that i can't get to settle in either. But it shoots under 2 MOA all day but I hate to carry anything that wont shoot into an inch. Have you tried the 45grs I am temped to try them. It came with a factory gaurantee of being and MOA gun. But they shot 45 gr rounds.


----------

